# Ever hear for this happening?



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I was just wondering if you ever heard of anyone getting hit in the head with the activator arm on a mixer.


Just wondering if this is something that occurs often.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

HA! Not in all my time.

I had a tender helping me out today who works for a different company who said another tender there cut himself in the ass with a german saw that required 28 staples to close.

Not sure how either of these accidents could occur.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Lets just say i am lucky to not of lost my eye.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

ruskent said:


> Lets just say i am lucky to not of lost my eye.


Pictures! Pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigbricklayer (May 14, 2006)

ruskent said:


> I was just wondering if you ever heard of anyone getting hit in the head with the activator arm on a mixer.
> 
> 
> Just wondering if this is something that occurs often.


You know how sand builds up on the back side of the drum while you are shoveling it in? Well we had a guy that would try to be faster than the paddles while brushing the sand off with his hand, needless to say he locked the mixer up with his finger.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

ruskent said:


> Lets just say i am lucky to not of lost my eye.


glad you survived. You don't have to many extra eyes so treat all of them with respect.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Damn dude, you are lucky!

Stay Safe, Brother!


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes I know of another company that had the same accident as bigbricklayer. An employee got his hand caught between one of the paddles. Lost several fingers! He now works in the nursery watering plants and such.
Makes me cringe just thinking about it.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

if you can't give a piece of machinery the respect they deserve (and WILL earn)


you have no business being within 10 feet of one



go back to a wheelbarrow and shovel for awhile ...


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Or as I say, "you have to be smarter than your tools".


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

dirt diggler said:


> if you can't give a piece of machinery the respect they deserve (and WILL earn)
> 
> 
> you have no business being within 10 feet of one
> ...



Thats a pretty bold comment your making there.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

ruskent said:


> Thats a pretty bold comment your making there.


it's not bold at all....it's freaking common sense.....how many "accidents" are really accidents? and not just the result of someone's incredibly bad judgement?


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

ruskent said:


> Thats a pretty bold comment your making there.


hmmm - i take that back ...


*YOU* need to stand *twenty* feet away from one ....


cuz you don't LISTEN for some reason


not bein funny at all here


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Im sure everyone here has had accidents no matter how safe we think we were being.

If dirt can be so frank and 'bold' to say something like that, I would like to ask him if he's ever had an accident? Whether it be hitting your thumb with hammer, slipping with a wrench and scrapin a knuckle, or cutting yourself with a knife.

Point is, dont come here and talk like youre king sh*t because accidents happen to everyone. 

And notice he said the engaging lever. Do you even know what that is and where its located Dirt?? Its not like he was sticking his frickin head in the drum while it was mixing.

Get out in the field a little bit more and see how many accidents you have.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

6stringmason said:


> Get out in the field a little bit more and see how many accidents you have.


lol - thanks for the "well-wishing"


seriously - my "bold" comments were not made to be a butthole. Can't help it if came across that way. I certainly don't owe any apologies - nor am I makin one


I've seen about 3 bad accidents throughout my work years as an employee. One of them involved a death, another a guy lost an appendage from his body ... and other one was unharmed, but a scary incident nonetheless.

One made me vomit from being so shocked and I actually had tears rollin



None of these occured on purpose - they were accidents. You know what caused them?? 


CARELESSNESS
LACK OF FOCUS
NOT PAYING ATTENTION
IGNORANT TO BEGIN WITH
TALKING
LACK OF SUPERVISION (WHEN SHOULD HAVE BEEN SUPERVISED)




Have I ever had an accident? You bet. I learned a pretty good lesson about mortar mixers when i was about 14 years old. 

But point is - you have to respect tools and equipment. If you cannot do that - you need to stand 10 feet away from them.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

ill say one more thing too


all it takes is one time. that's it


you cannot reverse something. it's like pullin a trigger.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

never had an accident since i started contracting myself.knock on wood!!!
closest i have come is one of my laborers slipped in some mud and went face first into a wheel borrow of red cement.i was laughing too hard to even ask him if he was all right.:whistlingit must have been some damn good coloring i had too because his face and neck was red the rest of the day.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Don't be afraid of your tools, just respect them and their potential for injury to the disrespectful.....


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Here is the story. We were cleaning the mixer out since my 'great' employees did not clean it well the last time we used it. We had the barrell leaning to the side, but i am guessing it was not all the way down. I then activate the paddles to throw all the chips out, at that time the barrell spun to the upright possition and the handle wacked me.

During the whole thing i was swearing at my guys for not cleaning it out the last time we used it. If i was not so pissed off, i proably would not of had this accident.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

eyes are priceless & the time you must sit still to
to rehab could be months... & if your mixer has hollow framing, tape or plug it closed, a few seasons ago hornets set up in mine & I woke up in the emergency room.

ray


----------

